# And now on bbc1, Newt Pet Rescue.......



## oldbloke (12 Aug 2013)

...presented by a fit bird and a blubbing aussie...........

These poor fellahs were rescued from a garden pond which they could not leave (choke choke).
I assume that is why they still have gills at such a size.

Can ya tell what it is yet?


IMG_5168 by threequartersky, on Flickr



IMG_5167 by threequartersky, on Flickr


IMG_5166 by threequartersky, on Flickr


----------



## MirandaB (28 Aug 2013)

I love newts,we get a lot where I live  
I left the kitchen door open the other night when I went to lock up the sheds and came back to this little fella roaming the kitchen floor.


----------



## dw1305 (28 Aug 2013)

Hi all,
We sometimes put pitfall traps (basically plastic cups 1/2 filled with 33% ethanol) out for student project work (they have to count and identify the invertebrates that have fallen in, and then relate this species assemblage to the other biotic and abiotic factors they have measured). We can't use certain areas, because the "newt fall" is enormous, and the traps end up with a large number of sadly dead, and undeniably inebriated, amphibians.

I found the same in the garden, filled the pond up with water, and next morning there were newts in it. From this I think the number of newts walking around the countryside/suburbia on warm wet nights in the summer must be huge.

cheers Darrel


----------



## oldbloke (28 Aug 2013)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all,
> We sometimes put pitfall traps (basically plastic cups 1/2 filled with 33% ethanol) out for student project work (they have to count and identify the invertebrates that have fallen in, and then relate this species assemblage to the other biotic and abiotic factors they have measured). We can't use certain areas, because the "newt fall" is enormous, and the traps end up with a large number of sadly dead, and undeniably inebriated, amphibians.
> 
> I found the same in the garden, filled the pond up with water, and next morning there were newts in it. From this I think the number of newts walking around the countryside/suburbia on warm wet nights in the summer must be huge.
> ...


 
Lets hope so though I'm not so sure.


----------



## MirandaB (28 Aug 2013)

I think you're right there Darrel and they seem to be totally unaware of any danger.I picked this guy up and he just proceeded to plod along my arm seemingly without a care in the world


----------



## oldbloke (28 Aug 2013)

MirandaB said:


> I think you're right there Darrel and they seem to be totally unaware of any danger.I picked this guy up and he just proceeded to plod along my arm seemingly without a care in the world


 
Hence the saying, ****** as a.......


----------

